# Topics > Toys >  WooBots, transformable wooden toy robot, Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

"WooBots - Transformable Wooden Robot" on Kickstarter

"WooBots - Transformable Wooden Robot" on Indiegogo

Designer - James Bamloff

----------


## Airicist

Bamloff WooBots - transformable wooden robots

Published on Feb 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & Let's Play - WooBots - Transformers meet Wooden Robots!

Published on Feb 3, 2017




> Today we open and review Woobots! These are a high-quality wood robot collection designed for action-packed fun! 
> 
> It all started with a simple piece of wood. Each character is totally unique in design, and the limits to creativity are endless.
> All of the WooBots can turn into two different pre-determined forms. But what you do with them is really up to your imagination.
> Each toy is made of 15 to 20 wooden blocks. We’ve assembled the toys by hand to ensure that each of them moves and transforms perfectly.
> We use wood of the highest quality, replacing cheap plastic, making it durable for years to come.
> This is a toy for people of all ages.

----------

